# Guess Where This Carnage is Headed



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

You may not want to look.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

...not sure where you're going with this, but you better hide when your Dad gets home !!! ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

he has lost it! be gentle with him it was > 20 freaking degrees below zero there yesterday. it is firewood.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Well….at least it looks like a nice clean cut.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmmm, some sort of new fangled bench vise invention? Do I win one if I'm right?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I think we should call the Rockler police. Total abuse.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay, put down the coffee and sloowly back away from the saw. You've made some nice all thread from those old hand screws.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Seeing as you're from St Paul, my guess would be the fire place to keep warm over the past few days lol

I'd be in alignment with KMT, some sort of bench vise?


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

deleted


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Now your cooking!


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

sweet idea


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Using those Rockler clamps was probably less expensive than buying all thread and cross dowel pins, but if 
they had been Jorgenson, it would have been a different story. Great idea and good vise.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Great work, really thinking this through. Very cool. I have to admit, I was really wondering if clamp got in the way.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I notice all your wood has holes in it. Do you get a discount for that, or is it more expensive that way?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm thinking that it might just be a good addition to your shop; however, since I don't have my thinking cap on today I'm not sure of anything.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi ALL,

Some great and funny comments here! It has been crazy cold here.

This is a light weight portable torsion box work bench for my finish carpentry business. Why should woodworkers have all the cool benches?

The Rockler clamps on sale are hard to beat, for this sort of thing. Got the all thread with captured nuts and handles. Just cut the ends of the handles off, drilled them for cross dowels, and drilled and glued the handle ends onto the dowels.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Yep! I'd say that's a nice addition to your shop. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Genius!


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you want my address so you can send mine?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A very creative approach to making a vice.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

That's amazing 'out of the box' thinking.

Solid innovation, Thanks for sharing and for taking all our kidding so well. 

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Very creative, The sacrificial Vise is in a better place now.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks ALL,

I will add that you need to kill two Rockler vises for each two screw vise you build. One of the threaded rods yielded by the gory dismemberment is reverse threaded due to the push-me-pull-you nature of hand screw clamps.

Also, by woodworking shop standards, this is a lightweight vise. Good for my lightweight portable torsion box bench, but not worthy of a big solid proper bench.

Also, I will post this as a project sometime. When I started posting here, I was unclear on the concept of the LJ site. Most forums are not as photo and project friendly and most of the content is in threaded discussions with little thumbnail images. This is a better format here… if you know how to use it.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Brian, I had thought of using some handscrews for something like this a while ago, so thank you for posting it first, it will make it a lot easier for me, and to be honest, easier to take the plunge. You did a great job!

What I am effectively trying to do, is build custom workmates. I know there is a love hate thing going on on LJs with workmates, and I happen to love mine. It is not and will never be a replacement for a proper bench, but for small work it has more then enough clamping pressure. I was going to build an assemble table with 2 3ft sections of clamping table area. Make it out of 1 1/2" ply and put t track and dog holes.

My question for you my friend, you mentioned these were light duty, how do you feel they would compare to a B&D workmate? My other question is from you being detailed enough in your post to mention the reverse thread, would 2 sets of clamps be able to build 2 tables? One would thread backwards from the other but it would still work?

Thanks,

TBW


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess check the B&D workmate for the size of the threaded rod they use and the pitch of the thread… If the hand screw clamps are similar, there is your answer.

My guess is that the Workmate uses an aggressive screw pitch so they clamp down fast.

I used the little 8" clamps since they had enough travel and strength for my application and they were about giving them away on sale.

For your purposes maybe look into the 10" or 12" varieties… larger rods and more travel.

http://www.rockler.com/wooden-handscrew-clamps-clamps


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey thanks for the quick reply and clever thinking. Ill take a look at the rods on the workmate. Im in Canada, so rather then pay shipping I live 8 minutes form a LV, and was going to get these in the largest set.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=69826&cat=1,43838,47843

Will 2 sets build me 2 tables or am I missing something?

Oh and nice work on your break down benches earlier, if I was still doing onsite work Id be all over those.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, so if each kit is for one hand screw clamp, then I think you need two kits per table.

Though you may be able to use the back half of the threaded rod that is handed the "wrong way". Each rod has both left and right hand threading, just that they are mirror images of each other.

I cut the back half of the rods off, to be rid of the reverse thread change. Some of your "back halves" may still be long enough for your purposes, and threaded in the direction you need. Especially if you buy the longer kits.

You could also build right and left turn benches… and not throw anything away. But that might drive you crazy to have a switch foot, goofy bench?

Sounds like an interesting experiment.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

yeah I was thinking goofy bench, you must have done some boarding. now Im thinking about bat ******************** crazy too. The reason I liked these kits in the first place, is that the cross dowels at HD are not cross drilled in the middle of the dowel if that makes sense. 2 of these kits per bench gets pricey though….Ill have to do some thinking. Thanks again youre a big help.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah,

The front halves of the rods and longer and cross drilled for handle attachment. The back halves are shorter and more work to make use of.

Keep an eye out for the larger Rockler hand screw clamps to go on sale.


----------

